# ATV / UTV Muffler Silencer



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

If anyone uses these could you enlighten me on a few questions I have:

1. You're estimated noise reduction?

2. Installation difficulty?

3. recommended manufacturer

4. Does it hinder use of the rear hitch?

5. Overall satisfaction. Would you buy again?

And please let me know what make & model you are referencing. 


Thanks,
TS1


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

*Exhaust hope this helps*

The Benz Silent Rider

2012 Honda Foreman 500

More than 50 percent noise reduction but most important took away the popping noise

No horespower decrease

Worth every penny!


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I will be watching this with interest. I picked up a 2013 Honda Foreman 500 ES two weeks ago and have read about these exhaust silencers. My only issue would be I need access to the trailer ball from time to time.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Just put one on an Polaris Ranger 800 Crew and the difference in noise level is beyond belief. I never thought that it would work as well as it does; the difference is day and night.

Doesn't interfere with anything just moves the exhaust from the right side to the left.

There is a ring that has to be mig welded to your current exhaust pipe then the silencer is slipped over this ring and the mounts are bolted to the frame in preexisting holes.

Wish I would have done it the day I bought the machine.

TH


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2005)

1.	50 percent noise reduction with no horespower decrease
2.	easily installed in 30 minutes
3.	Benz Silent Rider on Yamaha Grizzly 660
4.	yes, I had issues when using a short ball mount (my trailer jack hit the muffler on tight turns). Issue solved with an extended mount. 
5.	yes, I’d purchase again. I regularly sneak-up on animals at the lease


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Seems to be effective! Where you all order yours from?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Mine is a Benz Silencer bought at El Campo Cycle Center in El Campo, Tx.

TH


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

txsmith1 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Seems to be effective! Where you all order yours from?


Buddy and I have identical 4-wheelers, Prairie 360's. I'd honestly say his is better than 50 percent quieter than mine.

One big caution. Look at the photo in post #5. If the burn guard is ever knocked off the muffler height is just about right to burn your thighs if you lean over to pick something off the back.

Last time at lease we had 3 Dads and 5 kids under the age of 10. His guard was missing so we had to really keep an eye on the kids when his bike returned to camp until it cooled down. That thing is right at face level for a 4-6 year old.


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

*Kawasaki Mule 4010 Trans muffler*

Installed a silent muffler on this Mule and love it, drive up on more wildlife and can talk to my passengers at a normal tone, muffler was a pain to install due to defect but fix that part, the muffler takes the low tone popping sound out by 30% , this is my second silent muffler love it.:dance:


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

mrau said:


> Buddy and I have identical 4-wheelers, Prairie 360's. I'd honestly say his is better than 50 percent quieter than mine.
> 
> One big caution. Look at the photo in post #5. If the burn guard is ever knocked off the muffler height is just about right to burn your thighs if you lean over to pick something off the back.
> 
> Last time at lease we had 3 Dads and 5 kids under the age of 10. His guard was missing so we had to really keep an eye on the kids when his bike returned to camp until it cooled down. That thing is right at face level for a 4-6 year old.


Good info. One of the atv's I'm getting this for is actually the Prairie 360.

And thanks for your input JimJo.

I'll be placing my order at:

http://www.atvsilencer.com/index.php

looks like the benz tag has been swapped with atv silencer.

I'll keep yall posted.

Thanks,
TS1


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> Just put one on an Polaris Ranger 800 Crew and the difference in noise level is beyond belief. I never thought that it would work as well as it does; the difference is day and night.
> 
> Doesn't interfere with anything just moves the exhaust from the right side to the left.
> 
> ...


Would you mind posting a pic of your install? I'm very interested in this for my rangers but I'm worried about the height of the exhaust exit. I would prefer to keep it at/near stock level as I drive through flooded rice fields and duck ponds out to pit blinds on a regular basis.

edit, never mind,they have a pic on their website.


----------



## TACT (Dec 4, 2012)

I also purchased a Benz Silence Rider for my Praire 360 which is ridiculous loud. I have a feeder on the back of my 4 wheeler now so I will have to modify a little to get the silencer far enough in so I can get my feeder to sit level. I thought feeding rightaways before hunts would be the key to good hunting but obviously, the sound scares the deer to far off ruining my hunt. Although, it sure beats walking in at dark and corning; I hope this works since I'm already spoiled. I plan to install it this weekend and will repost results.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

TACT said:


> I also purchased a Benz Silence Rider for my Praire 360 which is ridiculous loud. I have a feeder on the back of my 4 wheeler now so I will have to modify a little to get the silencer far enough in so I can get my feeder to sit level. I thought feeding rightaways before hunts would be the key to good hunting but obviously, the sound scares the deer to far off ruining my hunt. Although, it sure beats walking in at dark and corning; I hope this works since I'm already spoiled. I plan to install it this weekend and will repost results.


Please do tact. Just placed an order for 3 different ATVs this morning. 2 out of the 3 will need welding. I'm always a fan of dodging unneeded headaches.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Here's a couple of pictures of the silencer mounted on my 2011 800 Crew.

The one picture is of the adapter that is mig welded to the exhaust coming off of the muffler.

TH


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Got a question. Is this silencer permanently welded to your muffler at the adapter, or is just the adapter permanently welded to your existing muffler?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

just the adapter


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks.........


----------



## john61658 (Mar 16, 2013)

*2nd Muffler*

I installed one on my 2013 Crew 800 EFI. 
Decibels went down by 40%
I did lose some top end speed though
Fuel mileage went down a bit to

It did not interfere with the hitch.
Only the adaptor get welded on so you can renove the Silent Stalker if you need to with a ratchet on 2 bolts.

Great Product


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

No loss of speed on mine. I'd still hit 50 if I had enough road 

I can't get over how much quieter it is with it on...well worth the expense.

TH


----------

